# Tried a new restaurant today



## ds7662 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well its really not new but, 1st time I have been there. 
Got a chance to stop in to Pierce's Pitt Bar-B-Que IN Williamsburg.
Must say this is the best BBQ I have had comcercially. 
When I got out of the car I cold smell the smoke rolling and the meat cooking. I couldn't wait to get my food.
The taste of the meat when I got it was excellent. Truly nice smoker flavor. 
The only downside to it was that the meat was soaked in a tennesse style, tomato based sauce, which I am not wild about. 
Even with the sauce the flavor of the meat and the smoke could still be tasted.
The Pitt is the size of a small house around 1000sqft. 
This is a must stop spot if you are ever near Williamsburg, VA.
Here is a link to their site.
http://www.pierces.com/


----------



## white cloud (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey DS,
              About the sauce. I have been experimenting for my own fun different sauces. Now I am used to the tomato style BBQ sauce, some spicey sweet, some smokey sweet  and some just sweet. I don't know if thats a northern thing or what. TN ain't to north. But I have tried/made NC style sauce, with more of a vinegar taste. That was good, and even make a cole slaw called carolina red. Then again I have made a white BBQ sauce, I think a copycat recipe from big bob's or something. That was just ok with me but my wife liked it, she was putting it fish, but I think I made it just for BBQ chicken. I just made a tomato based sauce for spare ribs I had smoked last weekend, it wasn't sweet but needs a good tweek.


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah sauce is just a taste preference thing I guess. I love the eastern NC style sauce that is vinegar based. Now if I had been able to add that it would have been the perfect sammich. 
The overall taste was great though as far as bbq joints go. 
In the 2006 Southern Living Mag. Poll. 
This place beat out a ton of good places. 
I think it was voted the number 3 spot.
Even beat out Arthur Bryants.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 8, 2008)

Sound's good Al, did ya get one of those cool hat's???


----------



## ds7662 (Feb 8, 2008)

They were fresh out of those hats Bubba
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , I did get the JC special though. 
Man what a sammich.


----------



## ron50 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that info. I just visited a Q place by me, very dissapointing.


----------



## flyin'illini (Feb 9, 2008)

Alan, Glad you brought this place up.  I used to live in Va Beach and have been to Pierce's many times. (off I-64 service drive near Williamsburg if you are traveling thru)  Agree with your assessment of the smell as you get close.  Better than any place.  Love the atmosphere, too. 

I just do not prefer the heavy sauce on the meat.  The sauce has good flavor as you say, though.  I just prefer the lighter vinegar style. (like SoFlaQuer here)

Another menu item I really liked was the Brunswick stew they serve is the fall and winter. That is pretty good.


We try to get back there once or twice a year and will usually try to hit Pierce's and Beach Bully in Va Beach.  Pulled pork at Beach Bully is good. (http://www.beachbully.com/about.htm)


----------



## zdave (Feb 12, 2008)

Agreed, our local field guy took me to Pierce's when I was in the area last April.  Great stuff and a very reasonable price.  This place does some volume.  I believe I remember reading that they actually used pork loin rather than shoulder for their pulled pork.  

I am very fortunate that I get to travel and sample Q across the country.  So far my favorites have been Rudy's and Dreamland.


----------



## lawdog (Feb 12, 2008)

ds7662,
was stationed in va beach (phibcb2) for a few years, williamsburg was pretty cool as best I remember but never hit any q-joints ( had a roomate from nc so that where we had q).  I do remember the ben and jerrys iin col. williamsburg, da*n, the vermonster was unbelievible

Lawdog


----------

